# Αχταρμάς ή φυσική εξέλιξη;



## Isiliel (Jun 17, 2014)

Διάβασα πρόσφατα την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση (αφαίρεσα ονόματα/φίρμες διότι δεν είναι αυτά το θέμα μας):

_Η παρουσίαση των ομιλητών του αυριανού debate ξεκινάει με την πλευρά Υπερ της πρότασης, αν και ο ΧΧΧΧΧΧ είναι γνωστός στο ελληνικό startup community. Ο ΧΧΧΧΧ είναι web-impact entrepreneur και techmaverick. Είναι περισσότερο γνωστός σαν Founder και Curator του ΧΧΧΧ και Co-Founder της ΧΧΧΧΧ . Από το Μάρτιο του 2013, ο ΧΧΧΧΧ είναι Co-Founder του ΧΧΧΧΧ, ενός technology hub και educational platform στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Πριν από αυτό, ήταν Founder και Business Development Officer του ΧΧΧΧΧ, της πρώτης statup-related πηγής στην Ελλάδα. Συνηθίζει να γράφει άρθρα για το ΧΧΧΧΧ, ενώ έχει σπουδάσει Νομικά στο University of Kent at Canterbury και έχει LLM (Master of Laws) in Computer and Communications Law από το Queen Mary University of London. Είναι επίσης alumnus του U.S. Department of State "International Visitor Leadership Program", class of 2013, και μνέλος του Global Shapers Community of the World Economic Forum and the Sandbox Network._

Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν -αφού όλο και συχνότερα διαβάζω αντίστοιχες ανακοινώσεις- αυτή η ανακοίνωση είναι στα Ελληνικά ή στα Αγγλικά;  Δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη τι με ενοχλεί περισσότερο. Ο αχταρμάς των γλωσσών, ή η υπόνοια πως δεν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες Ελληνικές λέξεις που να χρησιμοποιούνται με ευκολία... Τελικά είναι κάτι που πρέπει να συνηθίσω;


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

Isiliel said:


> ...
> Τελικά είναι κάτι που πρέπει να συνηθίσω;



Την τεμπελιά, τον ωχαδερφισμό και τους ψωνισμένους με τη δήθεν αίγλη του ξενόφερτου, χώρια τα λάθη.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 17, 2014)

Είναι μόνο αυτά φίλε daeman, η μήπως για τους νέους είναι ...ευκολία;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2014)

Πόνεσε ο αμφιβληστροειδής μου. Νομίζω ότι είναι εν μέρει τεμπελιά, εν μέρει ελαφρύ ψώνιο (γιατί άλλο ιδρυτής, άλλο founder, βρε αδερφέ :)), αν και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, προτάσεις όπως «alumnus του U.S. Department of State "International Visitor Leadership Program", class of 2013» δείχνουν ότι μάλλον δεν πολυκαταλάβαινε τι διάβαζε στα αγγλικά αυτός που το έγραφε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

...
Ε, από την ευκολία στην επανάπαυση και την τεμπελιά, μόνο μια ευσυνειδησία στέκεται ανάμεσα. 

—Και τι είναι η συνείδηση, άραγε; Μην είναι κάστρο άπαρτο, μην είναι προμαχώνας; 
—Ωχ, αδερφέ, ψιλά γράμματα, ας τ' αφήσουμε όλα έτσι, με ξένα γράμματα, να καλύψουμε την άγνοιά μας, να πουλήσουμε και μούρη.

Κούνια που τους κούναγε. Σόρι, a fool rocked their cradle.  
Ντιντήδες Ντιρίδες, ξενοσπούδαχτα ψώνια. Alumni χαλούμιν, τυριά.


Εδιτ: Παλάβρα, και το «_και μνέλος του Global Shapers Community of the World Economic Forum and the Sandbox Network»._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Εγώ θα πω ότι είναι _και_ μιας μορφής φυσική εξέλιξη. Η πρόκληση είναι εδώ: μεταφράστε το κείμενο δίνοντας στο κοινό, στο οποίο απευθύνεται, την ίδια αίσθηση με αυτό το μεικτό κείμενο πήγής. ;) Εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο όρος που αποδίδει το web-impact entrepreneur και για το μάβερικ είχαμε κάνει ολόκληρη συζήτηση χωρίς να επεκταθούμε στο techmaverick. Ίδια αίσθηση σάς δίνει ο _τεχνολογικός κόμβος_ και ίδια το technology hub; Και ποια είναι άραγε η _κοινότητα των νεοφυών_ (επιχειρήσεων) θα αναρωτηθούν 9 στους 10 που θα το ακούσουν. Α, η startup community...

Δυστυχώς, ο ρυθμός δημιουργίας αγγλόφωνης ορολογίας είναι πολύ ταχύτερος από τον ρυθμό μεταφοράς της στα ελληνικά και, κυρίως, από τον ρυθμό ενσωμάτωσης και απορρόφησης της μεταφρασμένης ελληνικής ορολογίας. Πολλή αγγλόφωνη ορολογία σβήνει πριν προλάβει καν να εξελληνιστεί (δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά κακό αυτό, απλώς το αναφέρω). 

Έτσι λειτουργούν όμως οι λίνγκουες φράνκες, από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων...


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

...
Μεγάλη κουβέντα ανοίγεις, Δρα. Για να πιάσω μόνο μια ακρούλα της, κτγμ «η κοινότητα των startup» ίσως να δικαιολογούνταν από αυτά που λες —μια που η _κοινότητα _παίζει πολύ, ιδίως τώρα τελευταία, κι από κοντά η _συλλογικότητα_— ενώ το «startup community» νομίζω ότι φανερώνει ελλιπή αφομοίωση ή άγνοια (και ψώνιο), για να μην πω τίποτα βαρύ για το «statup-related [sic]». Όσο για την εφήμερη, ψευτογκλαμουράτη ορολογία (ή brand newspeak, το brand και ως πρόθεμα και ως ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου), καλά κάνει και πάει σύντομα καλλιά της, περνάει χωρίς ν' ακουμπήσει.

O «τεχνολογικός κόμβος» και το «technology hub» ασφαλώς και δίνουν άλλη αίσθηση, το ένα ελληνική (μεταφρασμένη, έστω, στα ελληνικά όμως) και το άλλο αγγλόδουλη (και ψώνιο, ελαφρώς έστω). ;)

Και το κείμενο πηγής δεν το βλέπω μικτό, όλο μια αμερικανιά το βλέπω, μανατζεροειδή και μαρκετίστικη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Ε, ναι, μεγάλη κουβέντα, το ξέρω.

Αλλά καλές ιδέες για το web-impact entrepreneur και το techmaverick ακόμη δεν έχω να προτείνω...


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Αλλά καλές ιδέες για το web-impact entrepreneur και το techmaverick ακόμη δεν έχω να προτείνω...



Και τα νήματα γιατί τα 'χουμε; ;) 
Για το πρώτο όμως δεν νομίζω ν' αξίζει τον κόπο, για πυροτέχνημα το κόβω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2014)

Σχετικό= χρειάστηκε τον τελευταίο καιρό να πάω στις σελίδες ελληνικών υπουργείων, τραπεζών κλπ. Και μετά από λίγο ευχόμουν να έχει αγγλόφωνη σελίδα γιατί δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα στα ελληνικά. Ξεκινώντας από το πιο απλό:
κωδικός χρήστη
κωδικός πρόσβασης
κωδικός αναγνώρισης
σύνθημα αναγνώρισης
γραμματοσειρά αναγνώρισης
αριθμός πρόσβασης
κλπ κλπ κλπ όλα εννοούσαν password. 
Συν ένα σωρό νεολογισμοί που χρειάζεσαι λεξικό. 
Κατάληξα ότι τελικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να διαβάσεις ένα επίσημο ενημερωτικό κείμενο στα ελληνικά. 
Οπότε ίσως το πιο πάνω να απλοποιεί τη ζωή- αν κι εγώ για ψωνισμένο το βρίσκω.


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

...
Τα περισσότερα από αυτά που λες νομίζω πως είναι «δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά μου τι ποιεί η αριστερά μου» ή «οι πολλές μαμές στραβά παιδιά θα βγάλουν». Κι αν είχαν τα λεξικά τους νεολογισμούς, χαρά μεγάλη θα κάναμε.








Sap-words


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

Isiliel, σου είπα ότι περιμένω την προσπάθειά σου να το κάνεις ελληνικά όλο αυτό;


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Isiliel, σου είπα ότι περιμένω την προσπάθειά σου να το κάνεις ελληνικά όλο αυτό;



Good point nickel :twit:

Στις ομιλίες του TED, χρειάζεται πολλές φορές να μεταφραστεί κάποιος τέτοιος όρος και πραγματικά δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να βρεθούν και προσιτές και έξυπνες μεταφράσεις.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως εφόσον απευθύνεται μόνο σε κάποιον που ξέρει Αγγλικά (οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, σαν την μάνα μου π.χ., θα ανεβάσει πίεση από τη δεύτερη γραμμή), καλύτερα να ήταν όλο στα Αγγλικά. Αυτός ο αχταρμάς μόνο σύγχυση προκαλεί.


----------

